

Algorithms don't predict compatibility - jmtame
http://jtame.com/2013/05/17/algorithms-dont-predict-compatibility/

======
BasilAwad
Yes, I do find it is interesting how much faith we have in something by it
just being called scientific. But...

About the example of split couples finding themselves 95% or even 100%
compatible with their ex's on dating sites: that can be used both ways. The
ex's actually DID end up choosing each other and DID have some good times and
were, day I say, "compatible" for a set period of time. Plus we're not even
sure what drove the divorces in these examples. Did someone cheat? Was there a
specific unforeseen event that happened? Heck, the ex's themselves didn't see
the split coming in the beginning/match-making part of their relationship.

------
neogodless
Have you heard of LikeBright.com? I just found it, but it uses Facebook
friendship and "vouching" to play off the "met through a friend" method of
finding a relationship.

 _shudder_ If I had realized Match.com had bought OkCupid, I would've bailed
much sooner. Ironically, days after I shelled out $5 because of OkCupid's
seemingly understanding stance on AdBlock, I found my current girlfriend, and
shortly thereafter, I closed my account. (I theorize they only match you with
good matches once you give them money, especially the $5 once and done deal,
where they will never get money from you again.)

Finally, you quote "concrete things like religion, wealth, and education have
been associated with relationship happiness." Couldn't they be used in
algorithms in a way to meaningful improve the usefulness of matching?

